
Humai Wants to Resurrect Humans Within 30 Years - prostoalex
http://www.popsci.com.au/science/medicine/humai-wants-to-resurrect-humans-within-30-years,412164
======
laarc
One strategy would be to collect all the signals that leave the brain through
the spinal cord over a long period of time. Then try to write a program that
generates the same signals.

The result would be the inverse: a living body controlled by a program.

The fact that cryogenics destroys your cells seems like an insurmountable
obstacle. Freezing causes expansion. There's nothing of value to salvage after
that.

I wonder if they could experiment with ways of overcoming this?

